# Vintage Rado



## SteveD (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new to watch collecting and would like an opinion on a vintage Rado purple horse. I know nothing of these watches (I've heard of Rado, but only know of the recent watches), but I quite like the look of them. My question is, are they any good? Looking on the bay there seem to be a fair few of them that are relatively cheap, and seem to be genuine. However this is a watch that I would like to wear every day and expect it to be reasonably reliable (at least as reliable as my Poljot). Does anyone have any opinions on these?

Thanks for your help,

Steve


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If you are indeed claiming your Poljot is reliable I would think you'd be very happy with the Rado

The Poljot I had had a "magnetic" personality and I was very glad to see the back of it.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I like the look of the Purple Horse and if you can get one at a good price then I'd say go for it. They seem to be good vintage purchases. However, if you're getting one from the 'bay, take care to get an original one and not one of those dodgy (bad) redials from the east...


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> I like the look of the Purple Horse and if you can get one at a good price then I'd say go for it. They seem to be good vintage purchases. However, if you're getting one from the 'bay, take care to get an original one and not one of those dodgy (bad) redials from the east...


As long as we are discussing vintage Rados, I'd like to say that I have a Rado Green Horse and Golden Horse; both are 25 jewel automatics and in very good condition. I'm currently looking for a Purple Horse to complete the "Horse" line-up. I have been wearing these two Rados for about a year now, one needed cleaning. They keep good time are water resistant to handwashing and overall damn fine timepieces. My question to the colective is what are the differences in the Green, Gold and Purple Horse models, other than dial colors and of course seahorse colors?

Seiko-Follower

Bruce


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

seiko follower said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of the Purple Horse and if you can get one at a good price then I'd say go for it. They seem to be good vintage purchases. However, if you're getting one from the 'bay, take care to get an original one and not one of those dodgy (bad) redials from the east...
> ...


I have a Purple Gazelle which is a lovely watch. Rado must've had some crazy dudes thinking up names back in the 70's. That's what attracted me to them - Musketeer - Captain Cook - Golden Castle - Trident - Starliner - etc. There's probably even an Orange Hamster somewhere. They are all excellent quality and mostly use ETA movements. There are dozens of designs. There doesn't seem to be much difference in quality between most of the models exept the Diastar range with sapphire crystals and that famous tungsten case. There are also some rarer Diastar chronometer designated models.

It's weird that for such a famous manufacturer, there are no forums, dedicated sites or gallerys for old Rado's. Someone should get one going.


----------

